# Blood Parrot/Pink Convict Fry



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

*Caring For Blood Parrot/Pink Convict Fry?*

5 days ago I bought a proven mated pair of what I believe are Blood Parrot X Pink Convicts. Yesterday they've begun digging a trench/nest And look like they will be ready to begin laying anytime now. This is first time owning cichlids of any kind so I'm kind of at a loss about what to do.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Blood Parrot/pink convict cichlids are called jellybean parrots.they have the same care as blood parrots,so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks,
I know that a lot of people out there call them that, but personaly I don't like the term "Jellybean Parrots" it can be too easily misinturpreted for the dyed variety, and I really don't want anyone thinking that I own, or support such inhumanity. I also think the names "Jellybean Parrot" and "Bubblegum Parrot" are pointless, unofficial names for fish that already have names :/ Just my opinion, but why not call them what they are? It's just a way for stores and breeders to entice people to buy them, not realizing that they're actually a cross.

It wouldn't be a problem, except for the fact that in my original post I clearly mentioned that this was my very first time owning any cichlids, so I don't know how to care for Blood Parrot fry either. My biggest concern is what I am going to feed them when they become free swimming.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most substrate spawning cichlids have essentially the same care. Look up breeding convicts, angels, whatever. Don't feed until "free swimming" and have a very small food standing by. Live is better, but frozen or powder will do in a pinch.


----------

